# Recommended Road Bike for 10 year Old



## StuartHB (May 8, 2002)

My son has really gotten into cycling and wants to ride longer distances. It becomes difficult for him to keep up on his kid/mountain bike. Was looking on the net for entry level road bikes for kids and came across models by Trek (KDR 1000) and Felt (F24). Both range anywhere from 599 to 699 depending where you look.

Has anyone else been in a similar situation? Pretty pricey for a first road bike. Both models seem pretty comparable, wondering if there are any other options out there???

Don't see any used ones on places like eBay or Craigslist. That would probably be the best scenario of finding one.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I saw two orbea kids bike on ebay last week, they may still be there


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I ended up with a pair of these - 1 girls and 1 boys for my kids. Not the same quality, will need a basic adjust/tune up out of the box, but not bad either and they can cruise along pretty well on them. Main downside is the reach is a bit long for the size so you may need to swap some parts - I went with mtb bars instead of drop bars. 

http://www.amazon.com/GMC-Denali-Bo...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1204514069&sr=8-1

If you sign up for amazon prime, shipping is free...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I bought a KDR1000 a few years ago, and it has worked out pretty well. My oldest has outgrown it, but he's got younger siblings who will both see use out of it. Since the shifting is a little more advanced than most other kids bikes (ie: twist shifters), I found they gain a lot of confidence if you stick it on the trainer for a few days and let them get really comfortable with that before putting them on the road.

I wonder how much the nicer kids road bikes go for on ebay. The cool thing about the GMC is the shifters are simple.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

I bought the specialized allez junior for my 10 year old daughter -- she's really enjoyed it, although it doesn't save you any money over the trek. I hadn't thought to spend that much on a kid's first road bike, but I don't regret it.


----------



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

https://fujibikes.com/2008/bikes.asp?id=512










sounds perfect for you... Performance Bike could probably order it for you in a matter of a weeks if its in stock at the warehouse and you'd pay 10% less than msrp probably.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

djg said:


> I bought the specialized allez junior for my 10 year old daughter -- she's really enjoyed it, although it doesn't save you any money over the trek. I hadn't thought to spend that much on a kid's first road bike, but I don't regret it.


Specialized did a kids bike the year after we bought the Trek--it seems like it was a little smaller so it would fit a little bit smaller kid. I don't regret buying mine either--even though it was expensive for a bike that he outgrew after 2 years. Luckily he's got younger siblings to inherit it.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

At 10 years old, your kid will outgrow a 24" wheel road bike by the end of the season if it isn't already too small. Look for a 700c wheeled bike in a small frame size. The Specialized Allez Jr. is a good bike. My daughter, who turns 11 this week, is riding a 47cm Kona Jake the Snake.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Same dilemma here. Except my son is a bit older but small in stature. He fits the Specialized Allez Jr. and the Trek KDR 1000 very well. But I am concerned that with one serious growth spurt he is out of it. He is also my smallest (but not youngest) so, hand-me-down is not an option here.

I have looked at 43cm/650 rides generally WSD bikes but they are just too big and stretched out for him.

Plus there is the cost, I have found a new (05) Speciallized Allez Jr for 500, and cant find any 43cm/650 wheeled adult rides of the same or near quality for under 700 or so. But that is to be expected.

So we are waiting and looking for used. Hoping something will show up on CL not too late in the Spring so he can get a full season on the bike.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I have two 24 inch-wheel road bikes in the stable. One is my 10 year-olds. He is big for his age and he has almost outgrown it. The other is my 7 year-olds. His just fits now. He is also big for his age. One is a Trek, the other is a Redline Conquest 24. The Redline is better, because the Trek uses an odd-sized tire.

I highly recommend the 24's for the little guys. My oldest son used his for about 2 years. He was able to learn to shift and ride a road bike because it fit him far better than anything else I found. It has short cranks, and the reach just matched his size.

I found the Trek used for $150, and the Redline new for $250. It took quite a bit of looking though.


----------

